# Long Press Back Button to Kill App [VZW]



## chopstix9 (Nov 12, 2011)

Would one of the dev's out there be able to come out with an easy to install mod to add this feature to 4.1.1 ROMs ? It's a feature that would be beneficial to many users IMO

[I hope this sounds better, I would certainly hate to hurt the feelings of the sensitive]


----------



## ronnieruff (Jul 27, 2011)

chopstix9 said:


> Can't one of you dev's out there come out with an easy to install mod to add this feature to 4.1.1 ROMs ?


Will not work on just any JB ROM you will need to be more specific for them.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## scott62185 (Jan 6, 2012)

I agree about the poor way this question/request is phrased. It sounds condemnatory. Maybe just change it to sound a little more grateful and humble? All good.


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

scott62185 said:


> I agree about the poor way this question/request is phrased. It sounds condemnatory. Maybe just change it to sound a little more grateful and humble? All good.


I agree. And OP, AOKP just released a second preview build not even an hour ago with the custom nav bar. I believe it has hold back to kill in it.


----------



## skinnyguy (Nov 4, 2011)

Thread cleaned. Some of what was said in this thread is highly unacceptable


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

CM10 has a back to kill feature


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

yarly said:


> CM10 has a back to kill feature


He doesn't like CM10.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Jubakuba said:


> He doesn't like CM10.


...and he never mentions he does or does not like it....

I too, can also post useless replies


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

yarly said:


> ...and he never mentions he does or does not....


The initial hostility on my part was due to the same thread being posted on XDA.


Chopstix9 said:


> I guess that would be great if I liked Cyanogen's work ...


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

I don't generally read xda so being uppity with me and assuming I know what he likes is unneeded.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

yarly said:


> I don't generally read xda so being uppity with me and assuming I know what he likes is unneeded.


YARLY.
I'm not being uppity with YOU.
I was with the OP initially. Hence the super mod clearing out the thread.

I simply clarified:
And QUOTED HIM.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Eh, it's okay. Miscommunication. Would have helped I guess to say how you knew he didn't like it when you made that initial reply as it lead to subsequent replies being out of sync. No worries.


----------

